# AMH blood tests posted, now to wait



## charlie00134 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just at the very first step of this journey and am now waiting for my AMH blood test results.
This is going to be a long week


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

It will feel like a very long couple of months but once you're in the middle of your injections you'll wonder where the time went. Lots of luck x


----------



## bubba-fairy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi *Charlie*

As *Puglover* knows (hey pug) I'm kinda at the same stage as you, I recieved my AMH a while back but because of a mix up with DH results I'm still waiting for that to be sorted till I can even begin matching. The way I see it is this waiting period is a time I can sort out my mind and body. I have my first acupuncture session tomorrow and I've started the healthy eating regime so I'm used to it when it comes to stressful part during the injections phase. Best of luck with your results, do you know when they will be back?


----------



## charlie00134 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry I had forgotten this thread. I got my AMH back and it's in the optimal range so I'm now waiting on the chromosome blood tests. 3.5 week's to go


----------

